# 2012 Halloween City



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Good to know. I'll have to check their site. Thanks, GoS.


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

my hubby was actually thinking of picking up some part time hours here or halloween adventure to get the discount, he wanted to see if it was worth it, so definetly will check this out


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link GOS! It looks like I'll have 4 stores near me.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I have signed up for e-mail updates numerous times, and they never have sent me ANY! What the heck? And I wasn't impressed with their selection last year. But I guess I'll check them out again this year.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

do they have gemmy items?


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I like Halloween City because they always seem to be a bit cheaper than Spirit. I was disappointed in their selection last year as well but it wouldn't be a Halloween season if I didn't check them out again this year.


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TheMonsterMasher (Jul 28, 2012)

There's a few Spirit Halloween stores around me looking to hire some people too. I haven't checked out the website yet though


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Halloween City overhauled their website. It now is reminiscent of Party City's website. Check it out! 

HalloweenCity.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow they sure did change the website. More useful than last years too--you actually get to see props and such. I like that cardboard haunted tree they have. Will have to go back and spend more time. Definite welcome improvement and 400 stores coming too. Really giving SH some competition.

Do they carry Gemmy? I'm pretty sure there were Gemmy props there as well as Tekky Toys and other mfgrs that I can't recall the names of. My store the past two years has had large and small props and a pretty nice selection. Always costumes and accessories. If you go to my album for last year and the prior I think the description should Identify which ones were from Halloween City. That or do a search for HC 2011 or HC 2010.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tarker, how about lending one of your four stores this way, we usually don't get one. i guess we're to small an area. there has been in the past...way past...a few halloween specialty shops open up, but i don't think they sell enough. unfortunatly, my purse is never big enough to support them. so we rely on walgrens, and walmarts. last year no stores around here really got in any full size props.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I was curious and browsed the site and came across the costume my daughter wanted on Clearance. I also just bought all the accessories to go with this. I placed my order yesterday around noon, with in the hour I had already recieved the shipping confirmation. I get to work today and the email update states that this is already out for delivery on my local UPS truck. I'm very pleased with there turn around time, almost amazed. Hopefully this is a good sign of things to come this year from them.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

hallorenescene, I live in California, land of the strip mall! Lots of shopping, but lots of traffic! Construction has just started on a new Walgreens which will be about two blocks from my house. It won't be finished for Halloween this year, but next year should prove pretty exciting. Walmart is also about two blocks away. Actually, though, I haven't seen any signs up for the Halloween City stores yet but the anticipation is building!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pretty cool tarker. well, i've driven in california traffic, and i'll take missing out on a spirit store as to driving in that again. of course, chicago traffic is worse.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I tried putting application in last year, but I was sick at the time as well and they didn't hire me. Who knows I'll try it again this year and plus check it out as well. I cannot just NOT check it out anyhow.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i hope halloween city sells the hanging ghost night fright mike as well as the sitting skeleton bride and sitting night fright mike


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thought I would mention that I was on Halloween City's site tonight and saw that they have a cardboard 60 inch coffin on sale for $10. Probably good deal for indoor use or limited outdoor. They have a number of the Tekky Toys props as well this year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ghost, $10.00 is a good price for that coffin.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Halloween City locations starting to open!*

I'm headed over to one of my local Halloween City locations as it opened today. The second one in my area opens tomorrow. 

Not sure whether each one sets their hours or if they're set by corporate headquarters but the location that is opening today opened at 11 a.m.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GoS, where did you find the dates that the stores open? I simply get redirected back to the same page saying, "Over 400 stores coming soon." From driving, I now know that there are three around here (although none are finished setting up); the blasted website is useless...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Haha, The old fashioned way-- drove past the stores, saw paper signage taped to door and stopped to read. The HC website has typically been underused by them. IMO this years website is a world better than last years. Spirit Halloween has their act together, can't say the same about HC, despite Party City having had a website for years. 

Anyway, saw your post on my way here to post about my Opening Day experience....for the most part could have stayed home. The place had a few props on display, two zombie guys I liked actually (took a few pics but don't have my laptop back yet), but mostly costumes and accessories, witch's cauldrons, lighting. This store had a sale area with a few sale items like a 6 ft indoor/outdoor Zombie woman prop (static) reduced $10 from $49 to $39. They had two hovering ghosts also marked down from 49.99 to 29.99. Might have been a few other items but nothing I was interested in though. I really went there to see the Ventrloquist Dummy prop and it wasn't there yet. I was majorly disappointed. 

The manager said they were expecting a shipment next week and had over 100 boxes coming, but no idea which day the truck will be there. She also said she has no idea whether the stores will get the Ventriloquist in either (might be online only) so right now not even sure I'll be able to pick him up locally. grrrrrr, guess I'll be back next week. Nothing really on their website indicating this either. I'm hoping someone will find some prop videos posted like those found for Spirit or GrandinRoad. Tomorrow I'll stop by the other location that is expected to open just to check it out.

BTW after leaving there I went to Spirit and picked up two items from them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I forgot to mention they did have a Buy 1 Get 1... something sale on select tombstones. Quite a few had the red tags on them and were decent looking with different designs as well. Noticed a few that were 8.99 marked down to 6.99 on their tags.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Haha, The old fashioned way-- drove past the stores, saw paper signage taped to door and stopped to read. The HC website has typically been underused by them. IMO this years website is a world better than last years. Spirit Halloween has their act together, can't say the same about HC, despite Party City having had a website for years.
> 
> I really went there to see the Ventrloquist Dummy prop and it wasn't there yet. I was majorly disappointed.


Heh. It figures. Thanks. No, they do not make use of it very well, even if this year's attempt _is_ better than in years prior

That is the prop I really want to see, too; might not have the money for it, but I still want to look at it and possibly drool a bit...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I signed up for their newsletter and did get an email about hiring positions, so I know they can find me. Had hoped to get a heads up on stores near me opening and certainly would appreciate a coupon I could use towards that ventriloquist. Hopefully when I get to see him he won't say something really stupid and corny....and blow my opinion of him. 

I see that this year the site has a link to their store flier. No info available yet. That would be great to see what weekly specials they have in advance or from my computer screen. I missed out one year on a cauldron sale they had going and could have used one then. 

They also run a Friends and Family day when over a period of 4 hours or so they offer a decent discount. I would hope to get an email on that as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Went on Halloween City's website to check on the Ventriloquist prop and now instead of saying "Not available until week of sept 15 or whatever date" it now says "Not available at this time" WHAT? What does that mean?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ...it now says "Not available at this time" WHAT? What does that mean?


It means that it is not available at this time, GoS Seriously, I think that they didn't have an actual date and were simply estimating, but have now decided to wait until it is actually in stock to list it.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know about that. Tekky's Damien prop was out there last year and no one picked it up to sell untill this year. It's not a given the prop will actually be available. When it's online for purchase or in front of you in a store, there you go. Two other props in serious question at this point- popup zombie and convulsing zombie. Wouldn't you know, these are in my top five this year too. We shall see...or not.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm wondering if it will be in the stores still? Maybe enough didn't come in to fill the stores and online orders. Or maybe there was a problem with the units and they're holding them back. Could be held up in customs. Can you tell I'm hoping they'll be available soon? Haha. This is the one prop I have been planning to buy from them this year and I looked at other props and they still say Sept 15 or whatever.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I was at my local Party City that has a Halloween City banner on the store front right next store, asked when they would be open. Oct 16th, what are you kidding me, what is even the point.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Despite my annoyance at my one prop not being available yet, wanted to mention that their store locator is now up and running:

http://www.halloweencity.com/storelocator.do

Also I posted in the Coupon Discount area about the 20% off or Free Ground Shipping Limited Time Offers they have going on their website right now. Plus if you are on their mailing list I received another two offers as well ending 9/11 based on $50 orders, this time with online orders or a coupon instore.


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

I went to my local Halloween City and sadly all they had were left overs from last year.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

The store locator didn't find any near me. I don't think that's accurate. Every year there's one or more near me. It may be that not all stores are in the database yet. Only one in NYC, in all of New York. I'm guessing that's far from correct.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think the store locator lists just the stores that are open, especially since they have phone numbers and hours. 

If you click on the Hiring tab, and put in your city or even just the state it will bring up jobs still open, so probably stores Not open yet, in fact I see a number of cities on that hiring list that are on Long Island.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh cool, I see that. That list looks to have to typical locations out here. Thanks!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I saw a Halloween City so I stopped to see if they were open yet and the building wasn't even touched. No stock, no employees working on anything, just vacant. I went to a Halloween Express in another town yesterday and started talking about the Halloween City store being vacant. The employee told me that their Halloween City won't be open until October 17th. What's the point of being open for only a week and a half? Talk about cutting back!!! What is up with these stores this year. Someone told me that most people don't think about Halloween until the week of Halloween anyway so it makes since to open late. That is the most stupid thing I have heard but I wasn't going to argue his theory.


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

The nearest Halloween City to me (well, the closest Halloween store in general to me) is over 2 hrs away, but my friends and I are heading there this Saturday (it opened last week). So, after I go and get back, I shall report my findings to you guys!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

myerman82...same here. The banner for the Halloween City by my house went up about a week and a half ago but when I went by the building the other day it was completely empty!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Called my local HC today to see if any props came in. Told they had some boxes on the last shipment so decided to check them out. I asked about the Ventriloquist prop but was told it was not shipped to them. It was very disappointing in that while there were a few new props displayed from what I remembered last trip, the store pretty much looked like it did the day it opened, which was costumes, accessories, and a few discounted older props on display and some in some boxes. The store was organized, the staff was nice, attentive, and tried to be helpful so no complaint there. Just not much merchandise to look through. The props they had on the side discounted were nice props, just not what I was looking for and I'm sure some families will be delighted to get them. Gone were the great floor to ceiling displays of props that would jump out at you and such. Rather spartan.

I really walked around looking at everything. A couple of times. I did end up buying a bamboo cane for my carnival barker to use and a creepy hanging bat (19.99) that had a ferocious face, and pretty realistic looking ears. The body had this fiber on it that looked kind of like coconut fiber and it gave it a nice appearance I thought. The LED eyes lit. He was 34 inches. Here's a link to him. I haven't taken any photos of him yet, but I'm liking him. I think he looks even better in person.

They offered to call me when their next shipment comes in which I thought was nice (still hoping to find the Ventriloquist or at least see him if I don't get him this season). The manager also gave me a Friends and Family 30% off coupon that I could use on all purchases during the event, which will be all day Sunday, Sept. 23 only. _In the past it was only for a few hours. But maybe the general public hours are limited. Really not sure how they are working this this year._ If you were on their mailing list I'm pretty sure you received a coupon in your email last year. I have always gone for the sale and usually came a way with a decent amount of merchandise of one sort or another. Aside from a costume or two I could use for some props, maybe another big snake, just not much to entice me this year and not for lack of hoping. So far Spirit Halloween and Walgreens and even CVS have them beat for props.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gos, i'm just keeping an eye on you. i figure my best bet for that ventriloquist dummy.


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, went Halloween shopping yesterday. Last year about this time the Halloween City nearest me had TONS of stuff! This year...seems they've gotten a bit of a late start. Most of the stuff was out, but you could sort of tell that this wasn't all of it. My friend was looking for a costume and they didn't have any of their plus sizes out yet. But luckily after I picked up a few things and we were standing in the check-out lane, two teenage girls ahead of us had talked to one of the employees and we overheard them mentioning that the store would be getting a HUGE shipment in about two more weeks! I already bought almost everything I need, and I won't be going by that way again, but I am going to another city a little north of there in about two weeks...I could always re-route my travel plans...mwahaha! (Like I need to buy more stuff! Haha!)


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Is everybody getting their coupons now? I've been receiving them since early Sept. The latest one was 20% entire purchase online or in stores. That one started Wednesday and ends today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> gos, i'm just keeping an eye on you. i figure my best bet for that ventriloquist dummy.


I will definitely shout out a "Look what Came In" if it turns up. I'm trying to watch the board comments here and check their website for a heads up on an availability date. For some reason I'm not overly optomistic this season. So many of my stores have so little in and by what I've read on the forum it's a pattern across the country. I was at a large Walmart Superstore yesterday with hubby and absolutely no halloween decorations out. You think they would want to have it set up for the weekend when they probably get the most traffic. Kind of feeling like The Grinch changed plans and decided to steal Halloween this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> Is everybody getting their coupons now? I've been receiving them since early Sept. The latest one was 20% entire purchase online or in stores. That one started Wednesday and ends today.


When I went into HC yesterday was it I took a 20% coupon with me. However I only was buying a cane and bat so it didn't quality for 20% off as the sales clerk said it required a $65 purchase to use it. Hadn't looked at the coupon closely and was kind of surprised, no sales merchandise either. Have to say that Spirit Halloween is much more generous in that their coupon is 20% off any item but I guess it really depends on what you need to buy. PLUS Spirit has a nice variety of props available whereas HC has almost none in my two stores. 

If you are shopping HC I would think the best coupon to have this season will be the one day only FRIENDS AND FAMILY 30% OFF YOUR PURCHASE one. But then if they don't get merchandise in you want kind of pointless this year.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Our local one opened Thursday. I think we'll have to conceid that they are NOT carrying some sought after props- popup zombie, ventriloquist, and the convulsing zombie. That's a shame too. They have been the source of other good props that spirit doesn't always carry. Not this year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

for around here, it usually is slower then other places for putting out merchandise. not to many stores are displaying yet as is normal


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Went in to our local one last night...pretty disappointing. They had Bluckies for $24.99...and they didn't seem to have the selection they had in the past. And it seems like their props are shrinking. They used to have a wall of hanging props, Now it's a not even half that and the arms and hands and head are shorter or smaller. I'll go to another local one this weekend to see if they have a better selection. Right now it's looking like I'll get through Halloween without dropping a dime at either Spirit or Halloween City. Oh, there was one thing...their big cauldrons seem to be reasonably priced


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

We dont have halloween city here in san antonio, we HAD halloween costume warehouse which had great cheap props and nice staff but they took that AND halloween express away this year. Plus the spirit halloweens dont have the windmills, psylos, or water mill at any accept one across town. My budget is low so im waiting for the 50% off sales at target, walgreens, walmart, spirit, party city, etc.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Went in again today- nothing new. They have tons of useful stuff if you need. It's not a waste. But when you have everything you need and you're just looking for props, I don't think HC will be the place this year. Not sure why- they were slated for three very decent props. It CAN be said that it's still early. Product can come in. I'll keep checking mine out as well. But once October hits the 'early' excuse has run out, imo.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GoS, lookie what they happen to have... http://www.halloweencity.com/produc...cks&size=all&from=Search&navSet=ventriloquist


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Garthgoyle, yes, I saw it this morning on their website in fact. Thanks for the wave on him. Not sure what made me look this a.m. but I know I would have seen your post here otherwise so really appreciate it.

Thankfully today was payday because the halloween funds were just about depleted. Both HC and sister-Party City have them online. I'm going to look for it locally although if their shipments haven't arrived yet in the stores, I may have to order it online. The Friends and Family discount on Sunday works out to be the best deal if I can find locally--price wise with no shipping charges. Of course there has to be one in the store come Sunday for that to work out! My local store's manager said he would call me if and when it came in to his store but so far no call. Otherwise F&F discount online Sunday works out better than their $30 off orders over $100 special on the website right now. Somehow I have a feeling this is going to have me running all over. And as so many have commented on here, their prop inventory has been absolutely horrendous this year so no guarantee I won't get forced to order online. I just hope if I do end up getting one that he doesn't disappoint.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You are welcome, Ghost of Spookie. I hope that you are able to find the prop in stores, since shipping would probably bring it back up to close to the listed price. I also agree that their selection has been pretty wretched this year.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Last year, we had Halloween Cities all over the place. And this year...NONE! Where'd they go? Maybe they abandoned ship in Pennsylvania for some reason. Still, last year their selection was SO upsetting. They're a Halloween store that doesn't carry Halloween decorations! 
I would like to check K-Mart, Target, Party City, and Dollar General just in case they have something worth getting!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CobhamManor, Party City and Halloween City are essentially one and the same, so you basically already would know what to expect. Of the others that you mention, Kmart and Target are decent, but have nothing special in most regards this year, while Dollar General did nothing for me. Spirit is the only store that has really stepped it up this season, in my opinion.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Finally props come into my Halloween City just in time for 2nd Friends & Family Day*

Just came back from a Party City, some props in the store. I saw Bonkers The Clown there and was surprised because I thought it was a Spirit Exclusive. They had the Ventrloquist guy, _only one that came in,_ and it was in an open box set on the side near their counter. I asked about it and they said the base on it was damaged. Offered to sell at a discount but didn't want the hassel of making it work for me. Nice selection I guess of halloween mdse, which is always a small part of Party City, and the store was quite busy with kids picking out costumes. 

After the Party City stop and being excited to finally see some props, stopped in at a Halloween City and they too finally got in their props! Not a lot of each but there were giant reapers hanging from the ceiling as well as a number of set up props scattered in various displays in the store. It looked more like a Halloween store finally. 

They had the Ventriloquist and Dummy on display, he was about what I expected from the photo of him on the website. He could have been better but didn't look bad. Kind of scary face but that's good. I thought his and the dummy's suits were a nice material that didn't look cheap, his shirt was kind of a tea stained color (didn't want it to be pure white so that was good) and his bow tie was okay. He had on nicely formed and _detailed_ black, kind-of-hard plastic, shoes. His hands were a formed plastic with detailing. The dummy's hands were a fabric and made to look doll like. Very Jerry Mahoney looking face. Both the Ventriloquist's head and the dummy's were made of a foam-like material. I wouldn't call it a bobble head but when they talked the mouth moved. 

This HC only got 2 of them in, the one on display which the kids had already messed with the dummy's head and deactivated it, and one still pristine in the box. Weighed my options of "$30 discount coupon today" and "new in box", or chance getting it Sunday with the 30% off F&F coupon before anyone bought it. I had decided I didn't want to order it online and pay shipping and risk damage especially since I had a store with one in it, so bite the bullet and gave up about $15 in discounts by getting it today. Not that $15 was a huge amount (rationalized it was lunch out one day) but it still bugged me that it was just a matter of one day. Well safe, not sorry. Plus now I don't have to check stores looking for it. 

I do like him a lot and can just picture him up on stage with a spotlight on him in my carnival. He triggered nicely in the store. From what I heard of the sountrack it wasn't that bad or corny. Not sure where his speakers were but I thought his sound was a bit muffled.

@@ I did want to send a heads up to whoever was looking for the Chained Animated prop from Tekky. He was in my store on display. He worked pretty well leaning forward and backwards. Not a fast movement but effective. I thought he could benefit from some extra padding under his clothes to fill it out a bit. Don't really expect the store clerks to pay as much attention to this stuff as we probably do. He has a detailed plastic? face it looked to me. His eyes light up with white lights inside (so a diffuse lighting) when he moans and talks. Didn't really pay attention to what he said. Sorry about that.

But yes, Halloween City may finally have stuff worth going to see. If you are looking for a prop like I was I would still call ahead if you can. But the delivery truck seems to be making its rounds finally. I'm thinking that is why they are having a second Friends and Family Day this year. Don't think they have done that before.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

You would do MANY a service by posting a video of the VD doing it's thing. There is no video anywhere of that prop.

I stopped by a new HC and it wasn't open STILL, looking like a bomb went off inside and a help wanted sign on the door. I don't have much hope for that location.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Shockwave199 said:


> You would do MANY a service by posting a video of the VD doing it's thing.


I'd rather not see any VD's results in action, thanks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

O...K...don't think I understand the last comment.....but wanted to say in response to Shockwave's request that I probably won't be taking my guys out of the box and setting them up until much later. I would hate to take a video of the one that was in my store since the dummy's head wasn't talking or eyes lighting. If I go to another HC and see one on display there working I'll grab a short video and I guess Garthgoyle, you would have to cover your eyes! I know I was anxious to see him in action myself Shockwave. I'll see if I can suggest dinner tonight down by that second HC so I can run in there. Otherwise not sure I'll have the opportunity until early part of the week.

BTW I'll check the box tomorrow and let you know who the manufacturer is. I'm really curious.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Reminder to use your 30% off Friends and Family coupon or Code tomorrow (Sunday) if you'll be shopping. 

Just checked email and my coupon has arrived. And the online code which probably will be posted again on the website, like last week, is HCYBZ3.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Is there much to setup with the prop? As much as it's kind of a PIA, I make habit of testing all props bought the same day or next and I try and do a quick demo vid as well, while I'm at it. I want to know right away if a prop is working or not so the return is immediate and the money is back where it belongs. Am I pushing for a vid? Yep! Is it a good idea for you to check that prop out sooner than later? Yep again!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

You definitely need to open it up now and make sure it works. Don't just assume it does or you might be very disappointed later - after it's way too late to replace it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> O...K...don't think I understand the last comment......


Simply a bad joke I was thinking back to high school Health class and the 'venereal disease' lecture, complete with disgusting photographs of the STD's in 
action...

I'm sure that the prop is very cool and would also like to see it in action


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Duh, not always the first one to get something like that.

BTW I posted in the coupon section that HC updated their website this a.m. and you can print a store coupon from it to use in the store today.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

The Ventriloquist is alread sold out online.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Used my coupon today and bought way to much.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

There isn't a HC near me, in fact, the closes is a 45 minute drive straight up interstate I-95....so I'm thinking the $7.95 for shipping is a much better deal than the gas to go back and forth. Has anyone that has been in an actual store seen the static Standing Female Zombie to know how cheap she looks? I have used the zoom feature on the website and like the head and hands (she'll be in the dark in fog with a backlight) and for $27.00 today with the coupon, she shold go nicely with my static guy from Spirit. Wanted to see if anyone had seen her first...here's her link: http://www.halloweencity.com/product/female+standing+zombie+prop+6ft.do


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dont have halloween city here, or halloween express, or more than 1 spirit on my side of town


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

frogkid11 said:


> There isn't a HC near me, in fact, the closes is a 45 minute drive straight up interstate I-95....so I'm thinking the $7.95 for shipping is a much better deal than the gas to go back and forth. Has anyone that has been in an actual store seen the static Standing Female Zombie to know how cheap she looks? I have used the zoom feature on the website and like the head and hands (she'll be in the dark in fog with a backlight) and for $27.00 today with the coupon, she shold go nicely with my static guy from Spirit. Wanted to see if anyone had seen her first...here's her link: http://www.halloweencity.com/product/female+standing+zombie+prop+6ft.do



Here's 2 photos I took of her when I saw her in my store when they opened. I was at a different HC today and saw one of the other companion pieces in this collection. I liked them. The faces and hands are a pretty hard plastic but detailed. Not much to her gown, material and gauze, but that's pretty much like most of the props these days. I considered getting her for my zombie yard and think her face and hands will hold up if you display outside, the fabric gown can always be replaced over time. I think she's worth 27.00. She's 6 feet tall too so the height is kind of nice. If she's set in the background at least she'll get noticed.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks GOS !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some photos from the Convulsing Zombie prop and the Ventriloquist and Dummy prop. Both new for 2012 I believe. The zombie is a Tekky Toys prop. Works off of batteries or an AC adapter not included. They had him working with a foot pad in the store. The labeling on the Ventriloquist box says American Home Classics™, © 2010 Magic Power Company, Ltd.







































OK short but sweet video clips and hopefully viewable. 

The Convulsing Zombie:






The large chains around his neck are not part of the prop. Something one of the sales clerks must have added for effect.



And a quick clip of one of the routines from the Ventriloquist and Dummy prop. They had both working today on the floor demo prop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I haven't been able to find much out about the company making the Ventriloquist other than Magic Power is out of Hong Kong. I did find some skull pathway lit markers that were being sold on ebay and were manufactured by them so I know they do seasonal items. Didn't find any catalogs of their products online during my search. I'll open up my prop box tomorrow and see what kind of paperwork it came with. I'm hoping it also has the ability to use an AC adapter.

Did anyone order him online before he sold out or pick him up at your local HC store other than me? I stopped at a nicely decorated HC in another town and they said they did not receive any of him in yet. Both that store and the one I bought mine from said they were expecting a couple of pallets of mdse in on Tuesday so it was a possibility more would come in. Of course they never know what will be arriving. I guess I'm glad I decided to pick him up yesterday while I could since he seems to be in limited supply.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks a bunch for doing this! The CZ- that chain is too heavy to have on him I think. I have those chains and would not stress the prop with them. The VD, very cool and about what I expected. Do you know how many different routines he does? That is a tough one because 'talky' type props in my display tend to get ignored, drowned out, or missed. Tot's come and go pretty quickly here, probably because I freak them out! LOL! Thanks again for taking the time.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Your welcome. I don't remember the neck chains on him when I was in the store before. I don't think the chain slowed down his reaction time from what I remember. If I were going to add any weight to him I would use bubble wrap, spider webbing or maybe polyfiber pillow filler material to fill out his arms and body as I mentioned earlier. I think it would make him look more realistic in person. The clothes when he moves look like they are on a hanger with no substance underneath. But you definitely would want to keep any additions very light weight. His head BTW has a soft foamy kind of feel to it. Not sure what it is made of.

RE: V&D, Don't know about the number of routines. We stood there trying to trigger him and get it all on video without getting hands in the footage and I'm not too swift at that. I picked the best one to post. Wanted people to see that they both do talk and move their mouths. If I pull off my circus as I hope next year the kids will walk around the back yard or garage area and see him on a little stage. Hopefully the ToTers will take a few minutes to stop and see them doing their act. Some kids in our area are definitely in a hurry but most tend to come in groups of a few to half dozen or so and seem to be walking kind of slowly chatting away as they approach the houses. I haven't tried a whole yard haunt or garage haunt before so not sure what kind of response I will have.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I noticed that the Ventriloquist and Dummy are now back in stock online at HC, day after the F&F sale. There's a 20% discount code online today. Interestingly I used their "$30 off over $100" coupon in-store when I bought mine on Saturday and that comes out to the same price, $120. They weren't available online Sunday at the 30% off F&F discount which makes me wonder if they set their limit on him and won't sell him below $120 during the season. Not really different from a lot of other stores in their pricing but interesting to me all the same. For $120 I think you get quite a lot of animation on this guy although he's not as versatile a halloween prop as say a reaper or skeleton.

I forgot to mention that I did see the Tekky Toys' Damien prop in one of the HCs over the weekend. He wasn't on display however so didn't have a chance to see what he does or get a video.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Why doesnt spirit sell this stuff? Great stuff, although the nearest halloween city for me is in corpus christi, and im in San Antonio.
The Zombie Girl is good for $40, might get her online for my 2013 zombie wasteland idea. How much was the zombie to the right, and more pics of the store would be appreciated so I know what Im ordering online rather than some crappy online pic of a drawn prop, thanks in advance GOS


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

The convulsing zombie looks really cool, better than spirits old gramps! How much?


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Are these at Party City too, if they are I may have to change my 2013 plans, as to seeing how my 2012 budget is gone. Will get that 50% off or online if sold online.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a few other pics I took a while back from HC of some other static zombie guys I think. I'll check my camera and post later this a.m. If it weren't going to be 100 degrees today I'd run over to the store and take a few more photos now that the store finally has some props in. When we get some cooler weather i'll head over there and grab photos then. 

As for Party City, the one I was in a few days ago did have a few props on display, not as many as HC since they focus more on partyware. They also had small props, outdoor decorations, hanging reapers, scene setters, foggers, etc. In my store the props were mostly those torso ground breaker-type props. And as I said previously they had a broken Ventriloquist. 

As for pricing, whatever was showing on the HC and PC websites was what I was seeing in the store. They tend to offer pricing discounts thru in-store and online coupons or Sales Codes. My HC had some discounting of older props at the beginning of the season, just like Spirit Halloween. For example they had the Hovering Ghost on clearance for 29.99. Only two boxes of them. Also recall the Skeleton Story Teller prop was discounted as well, don't recall the price.

Always helps to have signed up before the season for HC, PC and Spirit Halloween newsletters for discount/sale info as well. A few years ago Party City was offering coupons on your cash register receipt I think. I didn't buy anything from them this year so don't know if this is something that they still do.

That Convulsing Zombie isn't listed on either website and I don't recall his price. Didn't see any price tag on him in any of my photos either. i'll make a note to look when I'm in next.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's two static Forum Novelties props that I saw at my HC. Don't know what they were selling for. I think they are both about 5-6 feet and the arms are posable to some degree. Don't believe either is listed online on their website. Saw the first one on Costumes4Less' site however. If I recall the face and hands were hard plastic and the limb is a latex prop.

This one is called Out on a Limb Zombie:










And this one is called Man Eater with Arm Zombie:










They also had those marionette like props like the Darkside Jester and the Flying Vampiress and a number of the hanging props.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Those are pretty neat, Ive seen them and they go for about $150. Really nice props, and $29.99 isnt bad for the hovering ghost


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Wel I must reverse my opinion of my local HC. They have REALLY gotten the store together. Very well stocked and immaculate. A total one stop shop for most people. They also got the pop up zombie, convulsing zombie, damien, and the V&D prop, as well as a nice assorment of other unique props. I could spend another 300 easily, but I musn't- I can't. I cannot buy more props. I made it out today without buying- impressive. But you only get one of those. It's right next to where I food shop. Armed with a 20% coupon, I'm sure I meander back in!

To my local HC- excellent job this year! The store is great!


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Please take pics as I would love to see a perfect Halloween City!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

The store in my neighborhood finally opened up. I would say they were eighty percent unpacked and still unpacking. I must say it was a small store and how they had everything set up made for small aisles. I can't imagine how people are going to get around in there when the store in crowded. Overall, it was decent. Obviously, not a much as previous years but the usual stuff. As least the staff was friendly and willing to help you until you actually had a question.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

garth, what do you mean...gos...i want that sucker too. no, i want it, but i can't afford it, very cool though. 
gos, i am so glad you got your vd. i loved seeing a video too. gath, bite your tongue. i really like him. i think if you had waited you would have regretted it.
shock has a good point
screaming has a good point too.
i have a good point, i think you should open the box too. 
frog, i think for $27.00, she looks good.
gos, that zombie looks better out of the box. he doesn't look convulsing however. thanks for posting the videos


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Need Last Minute Witch Cauldron??*

Now that I'm going to have a bubble fogger to use, decided I needed a Giant Witch's Cauldron to use with it. Decided I would look for one now and not next year so I can experiment with it during the coming year's build time but wondered how hard it would be to still find one at the last hour. Got lucky and found one at Hallloween City. A few 22-inch ones still in-stock and they had a in-store sale of 25% off. 

If you are looking to pick up a cauldron and have a local HC, here's the sales pricing my store had posted (after 25% discount):

8-inch......2.24
12-inch.....5.24
16-inch.....9.74
20-inch.....14.99
22-inch.....14.99

The cauldrons are made in the USA and have a nice rim on them.


----------

